# Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !



## SchreckenDerMeere (7. August 2010)

Hallo,:g

wenn auch du Lust hast eine unvergessliche Angelreise nach Österreich zu unternehmen dann guck dir das mal an !

Gewässer :
Wir angeln an einem Forellensee in dem Saiblinge,Bachforellen und Regenbogenforellen sind. etwa gleiches Verhältnis.Klares Gebirgswasser und ein herrlicher Blick auf die Berge. Fang wird garantiert.:k

Unterkunft : Ein Hotel,welches uns den Fang abnehmen würde #6. Pools und Saunen vorhanden !


Sonstige Mitfahrer : Mein vater : 43 jahre alt und sehr nett 

Wann : in den nächsten 4 Wochen ( Termin können wir ausmachen )

Bilder habe ich auch !
Wenn du Fragen hast frag mich einfach.
Es wird mit Sicherheit ein tolles Erlebnis
Luca |wavey:


----------



## der hecht!!! (7. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*

wo is das denn genau??
ich war vor 2 wochen schon in kärnten...


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (9. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*

das hotel und auch der see befinden sich in leutasch .

interesse ?

lg


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*

Hab grad gelesen das nur fünf scheine pro  Tag ausgegeben werden... Bekommt man da immer einen oder ehr manchmal auch nicht? Ist ja auch nicht grad billig..


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (9. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*

da hast du bei dem falschen see gelesen...

bei dem see wo wir angeln werden unbegrenzt viele ausgestellt...also keine angst^^
genügend platz ist auch da..
weidachsee heißt der...
keine angst wegen den kilopreisen das hotel nimmt die ab..... du angelst also massen an fischen und das hotel bezahlt


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> keine angst wegen den kilopreisen das hotel nimmt die ab..... du angelst also massen an fischen und das hotel bezahlt




Wat??? Versteh ick dat richtig, Ihr fahrt da in nen Puff, Angelt euch die Köder weg, bringt die Fische ins Hotel, um euer Geld wieder reinzuholen?

Erklär mir da mal bitte den Sinn eines solchen Urlaubs???

Da meine Altvorderen in A leben, angel ich da ja auch nen paar mal im Jahr, weis aber leider grad nich aus der Tasche raus ob es in A nicht auf verboten ist den eigenen Gefangenen Fisch weiter zu verschenken oder zu verkaufen. Hier in DE ist (das solltest Du ja wissen) dies nämlich der Fall.

Aber davon mal ab, wenn Du ernsthaft Leute suchst die da mitfahren wollen, dann solltest Du mal Deine Urlaubabsichten mit allem drum und dran hier richtig posten, und Dir nich alles kleinlich aus der Tastatur ziehen lassen. 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (9. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*

sevus 

naja, erstmal angel ich e nur wegen dem drill, natürlich kann man auch welche mitnehemen bleibt jedem selbst überlassen...
und ans hotel weitergeben ist total erlaubt, das wäre es in deutschland auch, denn die esse die selber ( geben es nicht den gästen)
damit wäre das geklärt.^^

Zu meiner angelgeschichte : 
naja was soll ich sagen mehr spaß hatte ich noch nie und ich war echt schon an vielen orten um zu angeln.
wen würde es nicht reien bei klarem wasser den schönsten bachforellen und saiblingen nach zu stellen ?!

des sind echt große fiecher, man bekommt von den "besitzern" des angelsees eine kühlbox mit eis, wo man den gefangen fisch reinlegen kann.
angeln kann man da auch leihen,aber ich glaub das hat hier keiner nötig ;-)

platz hat man auch immer genug und ach ja  man angelt von einem steg aus.


is wirklich cool !
bei unklarheiten einfach nachfragen... 

lg luca


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> und ans hotel weitergeben ist total erlaubt, das wäre es in deutschland auch, denn die esse die selber ( geben es nicht den gästen)
> damit wäre das geklärt.^^




Nööö  .... Da die Dich ja dafür bezahlen (Kilopreis, sagtest Du ja oben) kommt es der Berufsfischerei gleich, und steht Dir somit nicht zu. Da Du Dir das ja bezahlen/vergüten/ausgleichen lässt, könnte man Dich auch nach einen Gewerbeschein, Gesundheitszeugnis, EU-Seuchenfreiheitsgedönnst fragen.... Naja lassen wa dat...Was ich damit sagen will, lass (wenn sich welche finden) Deine Mitfahrer nicht ins offene Messer laufen .... 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## rob (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*

hey toxe!

ist bei uns in österreich nicht nur nicht erlaubt sondern auch verpönt!
alles andere hast du schon gesagt.
lg rob


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*

ihr wisst wieder alles .....


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*

kann auch  sein dass ich das ganze falsch beschrieben habe, auf jeden falls is des total geil da ... fertig aus !


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> ihr wisst wieder alles .....




Naja zumindest ist es die Pflicht eines Anglers sich schlau zu machen, was dort wo er Angeln geht erlaubt ist und was nicht. Das scheinst Du nicht gemacht zu haben, und sowas kann sehr schnell ganz böse nach hinten los gehen.


Aber man sieht schon worum es Dir geht. Hauptsache es ist "Geil da". 


Top #d


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*

ja kommt ja niemand zu schaden auch kein fisch also reg dich mal ab !


----------



## marcibet (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*

Wie seit ihr denn drauf? Ich bezweifle dass hier irgendeine "Aufsicht" kommen und den TE zur Rechenschaft zieht. Kritisiert lieber die deutschen Angler die jedes Jahr nach DK fährt nur um Unmengen an 30cm dorsch zu fangen, anstatt den TE der einfach nur ein paar Forellen fangen will und diese dann zum Selbstkostenpreis(!) (er verdient doch nichts dran..) weitergibt.

Also immer schön den Ball flach halten ;-)


----------



## Boendall (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Wat??? Versteh ick dat richtig, Ihr fahrt da in nen Puff, Angelt euch die Köder weg, bringt die Fische ins Hotel, um euer Geld wieder reinzuholen?
> 
> Erklär mir da mal bitte den Sinn eines solchen Urlaubs???
> 
> ...


 
Ich vermute mal, dass es so änlich wie an einem Gebirgsteich bei mir in der Nähe ist. (Bin ja Ösi )
Der Hotelbesitzer hat das Fischrecht, man bezahlt für die Karte, den Fang kann man abliefern. Sollte man Fisch mitnehmen wollen, muss man ihn um den Kilopreis kaufen, sollte man keinen mitnehmen wollen, wird er im Hotel verwertet. Somit verstösst der TE nicht gegen irgendwelche Gesetzte/Vereinsvorschriften.

@Rob
Verschenken/verkaufen wird doch nicht vom Gesetz verboten, oder täusche ich mich? Das der Verkauf verpönt ist verstehe ich, aber ich verschenke ab und zu mal einen Fisch an Freunde von mir.
Der Verein untersagt mir die Weitergabe jedenfalls nicht. http://www.fvl.at/cms/index.php?id=10


----------



## rob (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*

servus!
nein, mir ging es nur um den verkauf!!!

*in den landesbestimmungen steht :"jeder gedanke an einen erwerb mittels seiner beute liegt ihm fern, ebenso rekordsucht im beutemachen.es ist in diesem sinne verboten, die gefangenen fische zu verkaufen, 
beziehungsweise als handels- oder tausobjekte zu verwenden!"*

schenken ist doch voll legitim und mach ich selber ab und an gerne wenn ich jemanden eine freude machen möchte.
lg rob


----------



## Boendall (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mitfahrer nach Österreich gesucht !*

Alles klar, Landesgesetz eben, konnte im steirischen nix finden http://www.fvl.at/cms/index.php?id=29


----------

